# Hello!



## elle79 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello, my name is Elizabeth and I am the proud new owner of several mouse babies! I've owned mice before, but moved onto rats and gerbils...and dabbled with a mother robo hamster and her five babies that were moments away from being snake food because a petstore wrongly sexed her. Now I've returned to mice after a litter of fancy babies were dumped at the local petco, and im currently fostering two all white babies.
I'm new to the whole 'fancy' aspect. I've only ever owned solids so seeing the four girls I have was quite a treat! One is all brown (not agouti, a beautiful creamy color) that we named Coco, the second baby is white with liver/grayish brown spots...we've called her Pickles! Joining them is a beautiful orange and white spotty gal that we are having trouble naming...and her almost identical sibling named Domino. Domino is orange and white spotted with smaller light brown spots mixed in that have been getting darker by day!
The two foster babies are also looking for names, I've only had them all a few days so I am not in a huge hurry.
I'm looking forward to meeting other mice lovers!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Elizabeth.
Welcome.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Elizabeth.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## elle79 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello! Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------

